# Where is the HD feed of the RNC convention?



## gellis (Feb 6, 2005)

There is an SD channel at 211 but I don't see an HD one. There was one available for the DNC. Is Dish not carrying the RNC in HD?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Apparently a HD version is not available. What we are seeing is the pool program feed from the convention. Not quite the same deal that the DNC worked out ... and no press release that I have seen promising us what we have, let alone anything else.

BTW: As noted with the DNC feed discussion ... DBSTalk is not a political forum. Please discuss the channel and not the politics.


----------



## space86 (May 4, 2007)

So this shows how Dish Network is not fair and balanced?


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

What's the prob, Rob? :shrug:

I have 3 broadcast networks + 2 cable news outlets + PBS' coverage of the RNC, all in HD. 

I'm fair & balanced, more or less.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

My guess would be it is the RNC that isn't balanced rather than Dish. Dish was picked as the "official provider" or something like that for the DNC, and thus had their HD feed. I'm sure Dish would love to have RNC as well, but it's not like it is their choice probably.

For full disclosure, I should note that I watched all of about 5 minutes of the DNC and wouldn't be watching the RNC either... but I still wish Dish was able to provide equal coverage like I'm sure they would want.

For that matter, maybe they just forgot to enable the mapdown? Has anyone actually checked the non-mapped-HD channel (wasn't it 9445 or something like that before) to see if the RNC feed is there?


----------



## gellis (Feb 6, 2005)

HDMe said:


> My guess would be it is the RNC that isn't balanced rather than Dish. Dish was picked as the "official provider" or something like that for the DNC, and thus had their HD feed. I'm sure Dish would love to have RNC as well, but it's not like it is their choice probably.
> 
> For full disclosure, I should note that I watched all of about 5 minutes of the DNC and wouldn't be watching the RNC either... but I still wish Dish was able to provide equal coverage like I'm sure they would want.
> 
> For that matter, maybe they just forgot to enable the mapdown? Has anyone actually checked the non-mapped-HD channel (wasn't it 9445 or something like that before) to see if the RNC feed is there?


You may be right... this is what was posted in the Uplink thread...

*CHNG 211 DNC08 MPEG2 SD Tp 10 EchoStar 11 110w AT100? PREV
TO 211 RNC08 MPEG2 SD Tp 10 EchoStar 11 110w AT100? PREV

CHNG 211 DNC08 MPEG4 SD Tp 27 EchoStar 6 72.7w AT100? PREV
TO 211 RNC08 MPEG4 SD Tp 27 EchoStar 6 72.7w AT100? PREV

CHNG 9445 DNC08 MPEG4 HD Tp 16 EchoStar 3 61.5w AT100? PREV HD MAP 211
TO 9445 RNC08 MPEG4 HD Tp 16 EchoStar 3 61.5w AT100? PREV HD MAP 211

CHNG 9445 DNC08 MPEG4 HD Tp 13 EchoStar 5 129w AT100? PREV HD MAP 211
TO 9445 RNC08 MPEG4 HD Tp 13 EchoStar 5 129w AT100? PREV HD MAP 211*

But I don't see anything in the guide...


----------



## Bobby H (Mar 23, 2008)

I didn't really care about either convention. Endless blabberings of half-truths and convenient omissions.

My only interests in either event lie in the LED "jumbo-trons" being used (I'm a graphic artist and do a great deal of work in outdoor advertising). Obviously the DNC blew more money on a more elaborate collection of LED displays than what the RNC spent on a single, large and flat model. I saw enough just checking a couple of the news channels. Hopefully there will be some better write-ups about either project in _Signs of the Times_ or another industry publication soon.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Following up my earlier question... Looks like everyone is absolutely correct, no HD feed. I see the SD feed but nothing on where the old HD feed was.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

It looks like DISH planned on carrying a HD feed but one wasn't made available.
No deep conspiracy needed. Just airing what they have available.


----------



## kblee (Sep 21, 2007)

James Long said:


> It looks like DISH planned on carrying a HD feed but one wasn't made available.
> No deep conspiracy needed. Just airing what they have available.


Where are you getting your info, James? If CBS, NBC, ABC and CNN all have access to an HD feed, how hard is it for Dish to gain access? It just seems to me that they didn't try very hard.


----------



## Redlinetire (Jul 24, 2007)

kblee said:


> Where are you getting your info, James? If CBS, NBC, ABC and CNN all have access to an HD feed, how hard is it for Dish to gain access? It just seems to me that they didn't try very hard.


Dish was paid by the DNC to carry the HD, the RNC isn't paying for HD. And evidently Charlie is too cheap to do it himself.

Oh well. It's all the same feed and all available in HD elsewhere. If you don't want the talking heads, CSPAN has it commentary free.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Your guess is as good as any ... but if anyone goes political again this thread will close. Enough said.


----------



## reddice (Feb 18, 2003)

Does CSPAN broadcast in HD?


----------



## CorpITGuy (Apr 12, 2007)

I was wondering the same thing, but was too lazy to post it.

Thanks for the explanation!


----------



## Redlinetire (Jul 24, 2007)

reddice said:


> Does CSPAN broadcast in HD?


No, it's not in HD as far as I know. Nothing on the web site mentions it either.

The bonus to me (And the reason I watch it) is because it just rolls the camera without additional commentary. Very nice.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

James Long said:


> Your guess is as good as any ... but if anyone goes political again this thread will close. Enough said.


I can't speak for other folks in the thread, but in this particular instance I don't see any political issue in play. Yes we got DNC in HD and not RNC, but I don't think it is a result of political bias.

There could be any number of reasons, mostly involving price/cost I suspect... but whatever the reason it's just a shame to not have the RNC also available in HD like the DNC was.


----------



## GrumpyBear (Feb 1, 2006)

Whats strange, is the DNC HD channel said RNC HD Channel for a shortwhile, and then disappeared. Does any Carrier offer the RNC in HD? I ask because I checked the DirectTV EPG, and the Local TimeWarner Guide and I don't see them offering it either.
I do know that the DNC was considered the most open Convention of all time.


----------



## kinglerch (Aug 29, 2007)

I am often amazed that some people think there must be "equal coverage". I recently read an article on how one party got x stories in a newspaper and another party got y stories...therefore the newspaper is biased. Why must there be equal coverage?

There is an SD channel dedicated to the Green Party convention, I watched a few minutes of. How about the libertarian party? Should they get a channel?

The reality is that the media should be allowed to pick up on whatever stories and coverage they think their readers/listeners/watchers want to see. If one side is more interesting than the other and gets more coverage, so be it. 

Otherwise, we could all watch a debate between a scientist and someone from the "flat earth society" and complain that the "flat earth" guy didn't get fair coverage.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

GrumpyBear said:


> Whats strange, is the DNC HD channel said RNC HD Channel for a shortwhile, and then disappeared. Does any Carrier offer the RNC in HD? I ask because I checked the DirectTV EPG, and the Local TimeWarner Guide and I don't see them offering it either.
> I do know that the DNC was considered the most open Convention of all time.


DISH was the "official" carrier of the DNC with a press release and everything. I don't believe ANYONE else carried a "raw feed". I'd like to see who else turned it down.

The DNC feed was obviously produced for air ... good volume levels and everything one would expect from a regular TV channel. The only thing missing was a bug.

The RNC feed? Not so much. It is a pool feed intended to supplement other coverage. The audio isn't very good (usually podium only - no response) and it really does not appear to be intended for direct viewing. Which is why I believe it was the best DISH could do on short notice.

It would be nice to have the HD pool feed (it should exist) but I'm glad to have what we have. Even CSPAN has commentators ... including the least qualified commentators of all - the general public - vying to get on the air like it was a radio show to promote their viewpoint regardless of what they are commenting on. A raw feed ... even if in SD ... is better than nothing.


----------



## GrumpyBear (Feb 1, 2006)

James Long said:


> DISH was the "official" carrier of the DNC with a press release and everything. I don't believe ANYONE else carried a "raw feed". I'd like to see who else turned it down.
> 
> The DNC feed was obviously produced for air ... good volume levels and everything one would expect from a regular TV channel. The only thing missing was a bug.
> 
> ...


James,
I know all about the DNC feed and how L3 carried both the SD and HD feed an they used hometown Denver, DishNetwork to carry it. 
I was wondering if any Carrier, Direct or any cable company was carrying a feed like the one that was Available for the DNC?
If NOBODY is carrying it, or if Upstream.TV isn't offering it, then how can somebody complain about it being unfair. Blame the RNC and Upstream.TV for not offering it to anybody.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Avoiding the politics... I don't believe everyone should necessarily get equal coverage... but I believe everyone should have the same opportunity.

IF the RNC wanted to provide the same HD feed that the DNC did, and if Dish chose to carry one and not the other then that would be wrong, in my opinion... but if the RNC chooses not to provide the same kind of coverage then that is their own choice. IF it results in less eyes watching their convention then it at least was by their own choice.

That's basically all I can say without going political... and as I already said, I don't believe this is a political issue. I believe Dish is carrying what they are being provided... it's just for whatever reason they aren't getting an HD presentation similar to what the DNC provided. That's not politics... that's just Coke vs Pepsi and Pepsi springs for a Superbowl commercial but Coke decides to wait until later.


----------



## mattydork (Aug 22, 2003)

The thing i find odd is on Letterman each night, for both conventions, they do a bit called "Delegate of the Night" where they show footage of some person dancing around goofily to music. For the DNC they used 4:3 pillarboxed footage (even though there is a proliferation of HD available) while for the RNC they are using HD footage. Doesn't really answer the question of "Where is the HD feed..." but an observation i had


----------



## jclewter79 (Jan 8, 2008)

CNN Broadcasted th RNC in HD but, it was their cameras that were used. The feed on 211 was the stock feed sent out to the networks.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

kinglerch said:


> Why must there be equal coverage?


It isn't required that there be equal coverage, but there must be equal opportunities offered for coverage. It is supposed to level the playing field for the candidates who have a relatively small war chest.


----------



## ssmith10pn (Jul 6, 2005)

PBS had it in HD but the talking heads were so slanted between speeches I couldn't stand it and watched it on my favorite news channel in SD.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Since the conventions are over and DISH's exclusive feeds are now gone it's time to call this thread done - we don't do politics and the thread seems to be meandering in that direction (again).


----------

